# bed rail to fit deep king mattress on platform frame?



## MamaRue (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi all,
I searched the archives but could only found old posts and wondered if anyone has had any luck with newer products that might work better for someone in our situation...

So we have #2 on the way and we are strategizing for nighttime. We have a thick king bed on a platform frame (slats, not a boxspring). Our 3 year old sleeps next to us in a twin but always comes into our bed by morning.

So for this next babe we are needing to have a side bed rail since he/she will be in bed with us but won't always be able to be in the middle (where our son always goes). I know a lot of folks in our situation use one of those long narrow pillows that goes under the sheet to prevent the little ones from falling out of bed. But we need every last inch of surface area on our mattress...so we really want to do a side rail instead. (No room to push a cosleeper or other contraption against the bed.)

Has anyone had any luck with a bedrail that is high enough to accomodate a deep king mattress on slats? It seems as though most of them are designed for skinny kid's mattresses on a boxspring. Uggg!!!

We used to have our mattress right on the floor but now that we are up on a frame, I guess I want to keep it that way for as long as possible! Plus we have taken to storing clothes under the bed in slide-out drawers and I have no idea where we would fit another dresser into our "bed" room!!!

Any and all suggestions would be welcome!!

Thanks all!

Best,
Sarah


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Would the snugtuck pillow work for you?


----------



## clemrose (Dec 20, 2006)

We recently moved my daughter to a twin bed and purchased the Dex Products Universal Safe Sleeper Bed Rail because it is the only bed rail (from my research) that works on a platform bed. This is from amazon:

Quote:

DEX Products Universal Safe Sleeper Bed Rail is the only bed rail that works with all beds even platform beds ..guaranteed. It assembles in minutes with no tools needed. Our bedrail is JPMA certified so it meets the new ASTM safety standards ensuring the safest sleep possible.
HOWEVER - it says right on the bed rail that it is intended only for children who have outgrown a crib and can get out of a bed on their own. It might be possible for a baby to slip between the bed rail and bed or otherwise get squashed up against it. Really I replied to your post so that you would have this information, rather than find the rail on your own and order it without realizing this.

The only way I think you might be able to use it is for you to sleep up against it (it would allow you to use right up to the edge of the bed really that way) then have the baby, then your dh, then your son. Would that work?


----------



## MamaRue (Aug 26, 2007)

BabyCakes...yeah...those pillows that fit over/under the sheet are a great idea, but it would take up precious space on the bed (we are already tight with the three of us in there!)

ClemRose...thanks for the link to that bedrail. Awesome it works with a platform bed! It sounds a bit low though for our deep mattress. But we are on the right track! I actually found one by KidCo that might work...

http://www.kidco.com/main.taf?p=7,2

It fits a platform and is 20" high. But it will be great to hear what others might suggest!

I hear you about not letting the infant be up against it. We would probably use one of those "snugglenests" while he/she is small enough to be in one, and then make sure to make it safe if the babe is going to be on that side of the bed when it is older.

I am also seriously considering hanging up the "Happy Hangup" above that side of the bed for the baby's "nest!" http://www.happyhangup.com/
Then having a hook to hold it out of the way when the babe needs to come into the bed to nurse. My son ONLY slept well with motion so this could be a good combo.

This stuff does add up to a bit of $$$$ but we will do anything this time around to make nighttimes easier. (Drive less, not spend money on eating out, etc etc). Plus, with the second there is so much less to get since we already have all the clothes and blankets/toys we would ever need.

Anyway...interested in hearing other's thoughts too!!!

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## poppan (Mar 8, 2008)

I used the Dex one that the PP linked to. It worked fine for me. I know it says not to use it with babies, but we did anyway. I put a pillow in front of the rail (I know, another no-no) because I was concerned that they would get a arm or leg squeezed in between the mattress and the rail. I did not start using it until they were older babies -- 6-7 months? and when they got older/bigger/could climb I took away the pillow.

Oh and we have a deep king mattress on slats/platform and it fit fine for me.


----------



## corrie_cat (Jul 24, 2008)

We're using these on the top and (my) side: http://www.gobedbug.com/GOPAGES/infantcosleep.htm

They do take up a few inches on our (platform) bed, but work really well otherwise.


----------

